# Best Slim FITTED Tapered Work Pants



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey there. Just starting out as an apprentice here. I don't have the longest legs so im looking for more of a fitted slim fit but roomy enough to climb and be comfortable. I don't like baggy pants as the slack just drags and gets in the way. Any suggestions? I've been looking at brands like Carhartt, 5.11, Duluth, dickies.... It seems like most electricians wear jeans. Is this because of comfort and durability? Looking for something fitted and tapered at the bottom so there isn't a lot of slack.

Any suggestions? MUST be tapered at the ankle.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Next to new store. $8 for Calvin Klein, $12 for Hugo Boss.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

99cents said:


> Next to new store. $8 for Calvin Klein, $12 for Hugo Boss.


Is this a store?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Levis 502.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The best pants you can buy are Kuhl. You can get them from an outdoor store.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Electriken01 said:


> Is this a store?


I’m just being a smart ass. Ignore me; most people do. 🤣


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> I’m just being a smart ass. Ignore me; most people do. 🤣


I had you pegged as one of those guys who insists on wearing shorts in any weather, any month, any day of the year. 
Those guys make me sick! LOL


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MHElectric said:


> I had you pegged as one of those guys who insists on wearing shorts in any weather, any month, any day of the year.
> Those guys make me sick! LOL


Shorts maybe, but I’m sure he wears a cowboy hat and denim shirt. Sort of a electrician version of Ian Tyson.


----------



## MrThrills (Jan 7, 2019)

My stretch flex Dickies give me all the pockets I need, fit great, AND make my butt look fantastic!


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Multiple 'fits' within a brand. The carhartt cargo pants fit trimmer than their heavy-duty dungarees. 

I'm leaning more and more to cargos these days. Covid has me packing more stuff around.


----------



## getting old (Mar 26, 2021)

I love the Duluth pants. They've got removable knee pads built in, and extra pockets. Also have extra room in the groin area.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Slim fit is dumb for construction, whether it's hot or cold.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

You could try a pair of bib overalls. These are the ones I wear.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The fit of the jeans doesn't change them dragging, you just need the right inseam size.

Weat a belt and buy the correct size, you're going to look like a goofball in 'skinny jeans'.


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

TGGT said:


> Slim fit is dumb for construction, whether it's hot or cold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Unless you're a female still in good shape.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was on a job where a rookie labourer wore nice new jeans to work and he got acoustical sealant all over them. I told him to go to The Salvation Army Thrift Store. Seriously, I go there for merino wool sweaters. Jeans are less than $10 and they’re almost new. Value Village is good too but they’re a sketchy charity.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I would search on E-bay for some Enzo jeans. They are made in England and have a wide variety of cargo style pants. The sipping cost is a bit much but they work well and many of them have adjustable strap in the back so they stay up well even after a long day of work.

Don't get jeans that are too tight. Unless you have a body like this.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I like loose and baggy personally. Actually I need loose and baggy. To this day I put comfort over style any day.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

You want to look professional on a construction site, not fashionable. If you're standing behind a register all day in climate control, then it doesn't matter. We crouch, bend, kneel, crawl, climb often in hot and cold temperatures. We also are at risk for cuts and abrasions. You want a good pair of pants that gives you freedom to move, and can hold up to about a year of abuse.

I've seen some guys with some slimmer fitting jeans, but they're usually technicians troubleshooting something with a meter and laptop.


----------

